# Xtrail-2008 Jerking on 40KM/H speed



## salimka (Dec 7, 2011)

Dear Friends,

My X-trail is 2008 model and completed 120,000 kms. Recently I feels some minor jerking while the speed reaches exactly 40km/h. Below and above of 40km/h there's no jerking.It's happening on 2WD mode only. On Auto and LOCK mode there's no jerking. Does anyone has experienced a problem like this? Please advise.


Regards,
Salim -


----------

